# Rural King deal



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

So, I went to Rural King today on the way to the range. They had the Taurus GX4 on sale for $229 so I asked to see one. I was surprised at how good it felt and fit my hand. As it was on a coyote hundred, I thought what the heck and bought one. To my surprise, I got a $50 gift card as well.

While at the range, I ran a few mags thru it with no issues and found it to be nice shooting and accurate. All in all a great buy for the price. It's a nice little packet pistol. I will add it to the rotation after more testing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bumped this over to the Taurus section. Congrats on the gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Regrettable impulse buys aren't subjects I post about.🙃


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice find at a good price! I do like mine, and so far, it is doing great.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

I have slightly over 500 rounds through mine without any issues, it is a firearm that fits my hand very well and I trust. Several weeks ago I bought a Lakeline barrel for it that is slightly longer and ported, it has made the gun a joy to shoot. It made a significant difference in the recoil impulse making it much easier to get back on target quickly and it's very accurate. Good luck with yours, you made a fine choice.


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

My son and I both got GX4 Toros and we love them, great little EDC weapon


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The G Series Taurus guns and the TX22 are not the troublesome polymer guns of the past. I own the G3 and two TX22's and I can verify that they are good, reliable pistols. My Friends G2C has over two thousand rounds through it and he swears by it. My G3, bought on impulse has about 400 through it with no problems. The TX22's are being used as a standard now with many gun owners asking "Is such and such as good as a TX22?".


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Funny how people want to jump on the "I hate Taurus" bandwagon, and trash another's decision.
Taurus made some very huge gains a few years ago and has become pretty competitive.
I see praise all over the internet for CZ, and have to say, the one and only experience with them was such a disaster, well you get the point.
Things change, some for the better, some, not so much. People still ogle over Kimber. Good guns, but many need work out of the box. I recon price tag does mean something to some.
Enjoy the pistol.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Funny how people want to jump on the "I hate Taurus" bandwagon, and trash another's decision.
> Taurus made some very huge gains a few years ago and has become pretty competitive.
> I see praise all over the internet for CZ, and have to say, the one and only experience with them was such a disaster, well you get the point.
> Things change, some for the better, some, not so much. People still ogle over Kimber. Good guns, but many need work out of the box. I recon price tag does mean something to some.
> Enjoy the pistol.


What CZ pistol and what went wrong? I'm the proud owner of a few of these and I have nothing by praise for them. I have had good luck with Taurus guns too.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> What CZ pistol and what went wrong? I'm the proud owner of a few of these and I have nothing by praise for them. I have had good luck with Taurus guns too.


CZ 75. Stuff breaks and I realize that. It is annoying, but a fact of life. This one cracked right down the middle of the breech face, right through the firing pin hole, middle.
CZNA not only refused to even take a look at it, but really went to extents to blame me for it. 
Their CS lost a customer for life. Fortunately no one was hurt when it broke. The whole thing was pretty ugly by the time it ended.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LostinTexas said:


> CZ 75. Stuff breaks and I realize that. It is annoying, but a fact of life. This one cracked right down the middle of the breech face, right through the firing pin hole, middle.
> CZNA not only refused to even take a look at it, but really went to extents to blame me for it.
> Their CS lost a customer for life. Fortunately no one was hurt when it broke. The whole thing was pretty ugly by the time it ended.


Wow, that's not good. 

CZ is the only company that I have really never owned a gun from. But after hearing that, I'm not tempted to buy one now...


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Wow, that's not good.
> 
> CZ is the only company that I have really never owned a gun from. But after hearing that, I'm not tempted to buy one now...


That was in the early 90's. Seems thing have taken a turn for the better since then for them. 
They were inexpensive at the time, so I bought it since it was based on the Hi Power. Just didn't live up to the Browning.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> CZ 75. Stuff breaks and I realize that. It is annoying, but a fact of life. This one cracked right down the middle of the breech face, right through the firing pin hole, middle.
> CZNA not only refused to even take a look at it, but really went to extents to blame me for it.
> Their CS lost a customer for life. Fortunately no one was hurt when it broke. The whole thing was pretty ugly by the time it ended.


That's too bad. I've never had to send a CZ back so I can't comment on their CS.


----------

